# MicroSkiffer's age



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

What is the age of Microskiffer's participating on this forum? Come on tell the truth!


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m still about this old.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

39 and Holding


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Holding what DB?


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

36 but ppl say I was born in the wrong decade haha so maybe 56 in another life


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I believe it was Lefty who said, "I can remember when men had tattoos and women wore earrings." I'm that old.

65 in April next year.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> I believe it was Lefty who said, "I can remember when men had tattoos and women wore earrings." I'm that old.
> 
> 65 in April next year.


Pancho and lefty?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

when I remember I will write it down..................


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I once stated that “I’d get serious when I turn 30”. Then I turned 30...


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Surffshr said:


> I once stated that “I’d get serious when I turn 30”. Then I turned 30...


I'll get serious at 40......


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I identify as 21...


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

a young 45 here.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

My wife says I act like I’m 12.

62.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

How did I get to be the same age as old people?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Or as an old wino used to tell us young'uns
"I'm old enough to know better and young enough not to give a ****"

@ ShallowMinded84 Pancho and Lefty? I believe Lefty Kreh said that.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Physically - 57
Maturity - somewhere in my teens


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I am 68. Don’t really feel 68


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I forget...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Copahee Hound said:


> I identify as 21...


Question: Does that mean we get the 9 lives that we burned up back?

Just asking!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

70, 71 in a few weeks, with a new to be heart so I'm starting to feel 50'ish.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

40 is the new 30


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

8 1/2 in dog years


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

23


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

30 tomorrow - but still new to the game.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

If 40 is the new 30, then I just turned 30. I don't feel 40.......yet


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

60 and earned the privilege of being called old.


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

56 and I not sure how it happened


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

You guys are all old. I am young and 68!


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Years....56
Mentally…..30s


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Not today ISIS, not today


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I did not grow up anywhere, yet.

53.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I've been 20 for 20 years. I swear, after 24, life just flies by.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Old enough to know better.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

BassFlats said:


> Holding what DB?


"Everything I can"!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

61 going on 50. My friend and fishing buddy Bill Hempel(Byfly) is 76 going on 96.......


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

67 years young


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Dang we're an "experienced" group. So far from the ages that I can discern / believe.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

19 over here, mentally its more like 40 😂


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Dang we're an "experienced" group. So far from the ages that I can discern / believe.
> 
> View attachment 161840


i lived long enough to be younger than average again. i know it will happen on day one at the nursing home so this is a bonus.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Fiddy, this year, what a year....Feel about 30.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I'm 25 stuck in a 70 year old body.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

52 & climbing...


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

jackson man said:


> 65 last month! Got Covid during first 3 days of November but just got on Medicare (effective Nov.!st)! Hurray, no hospital bills!


Medicare is great, only problem is the doctors want to send you for every test imaginable. If you don't throttle them back you'll have an appointment every day! Hope you are over the virus.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> Medicare is great, only problem is the doctors want to send you for every test imaginable. If you don't throttle them back you'll have an appointment every day! Hope you are over the virus.


Dr's want a paycheck too!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I’m nearing the end of the third quarter. Starting to play prevent defense.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Old enough to know better to stupid to stop.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

53 1/365


----------



## Phil Young (May 10, 2019)

72. Somebody told me once "You know your getting old when you recognize the names in the obituaries."


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

70 next Thursday. I've really enjoyed being 69.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

64 in February. Assuming my wife still needs me. 

The experienced age range of many of us likely reflects established careers (or retirement) and disposable income. Fancy skiffs aren't cheap toys.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

62 in March


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

45


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Chronologically? 43
Physically? Based on how my knees feel most days I'm about 90
Mentally/emotionally/maturity? Maybe 13.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

22 physically.... I’m not sure if I’m mentally anything.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

22. Those were some great days. Miss them.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I check the obits daily, only to see if I have to go to work.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

34 here.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

3/4 of a century here. Can't wait for the next 1/4.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone who reads my rants knows how old I am. I just can't wait till I get so old they won't care what I say..to women


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

My actual age, my shoulder arthritis age or my livers adjusted age.... although they all start with a 6 except that liver one


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Anyone who reads my rants knows how old I am. I just can't wait till I get so old they won't care what I say..to women


Don’t sell yourself short... you may be there already! Swing away my man!


----------



## Stillwright Saltwater (Jul 31, 2020)

A year ago I would have said 45 but feel like I’m 70. During COVID I decided I was going to cut weight and change my life. I did it. Lost 65 pounds. From 290 to 225. 

Now it’s 46 and feel like I’m 22! 👊🏽🤙🏽


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

48 and still laugh at a good fart


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Charles Hadley said:


> 48 and still laugh at a good fart


That made me laugh!


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Just make sure that fart doesn't have a lump in it!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> Just make sure that fart doesn't have a lump in it!


Why is it no matter how much we age, farts and fart jokes never stop being funny? Well, at least the dry ones!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Why is it no matter how much we age, farts and fart jokes never stop being funny? Well, at least the dry ones!🤣🤣🤣


TMI !


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Why is it no matter how much we age, farts and fart jokes never stop being funny? Well, at least the dry ones!🤣🤣🤣


No one likes a guy sharding around!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Reminded me of the quote from "Bucket List." Nicholson's character Edward Cole said "As you get older, Never pass up a bathroom, never waste a hard-on, and never trust a fart."
That's a useful piece of information right there.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

34


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

once a man and twice a child


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

35 going on 80. Damn stress is a killer


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> Reminded me of the quote from "Bucket List." Nicholson's character Edward Cole said "As you get older, Never pass up a bathroom, never waste a hard-on, and never trust a fart."
> That's a useful piece of information right there.


There you go, got to be careful out there!


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Im 34 or 35. One of those. I think.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

My energy is my age ....


----------



## Jhw (Jan 13, 2019)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> What is the age of Microskiffer's participating on this forum? Come on tell the truth!


76 with a new boat!


----------



## Brian Yearty (Oct 11, 2018)

50 Yr. Floridian.


----------



## plisser (Sep 8, 2020)

64


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> What is the age of Microskiffer's participating on this forum? Come on tell the truth!


Me 77, that’s why I needed a skiff that wasn’t tippy, fell out of my other one a few times..


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I was born before the wind, also younger than the sun..... they say I'm 38 but I was once a highwayman.


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you guys for responding, it is intersting to see the age range of Microskiffer's. I am 66 and have new Hellsbay Tiller Eldora currently being built which I will be fishing out of with my grandsons, can't wait. September of 2019 I was told I had stage three prostate cancer which ended up in a radical prostatectomy. When I woke up in the hosiptal the day after surgery I thought this could have been a lot worse and I was lucky. I'm a third generation Florida native and cherish my heritage and what I was taught by my for-fathers. Each of us should be thankful for what the Lord has blessed us with and the ability to accept each day as possibly our last. Love your wife and kids/grandkids each day as though it is the last day you will ever see them. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

46


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I ain't as good as I once was 

But im as good once as I ever was

40 here.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I was 9 when the bow and arrow was classified as Top Secret.


----------



## Raleigh_Scherer (May 23, 2020)

Just turned 21! Have successfully built a skiff and learned so much from this forum. Look forward to learning more from you “old guys” 🤣


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

23, one of the younger microskiffers still trying to learn as much as I can from the more experienced members of the community, both in life and in boating/fishing


----------



## MattOrgan (Dec 8, 2020)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> What is the age of Microskiffer's participating on this forum? Come on tell the truth!


39


----------



## WillFishingNC (Sep 28, 2016)

17


----------



## Capt Lucky (Dec 12, 2020)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> What is the age of Microskiffer's participating on this forum? Come on tell the truth!


71 and happy to be vertical!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Whippersnappers are bending down the curve. Old dudes unite !


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

27!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok so at 68 I just snowblower, shoveled, empty the back of the pickup, cleaned off the other two cars from the 42" one storm drop. Took care of my neighbors drive and the nurse next door whi at 6:30 This morning had a truck drag her car out of her driveway so she could go save covid patients at the Dartmouth Hitchcock hospital. Gotta hand it to her!!! How about young'ns?


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry for the bad spelling etc. Meant to say you young'ns?


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

61 and buying first new boat in decades (well, in the next 6 months or so anyway).


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

62 and mostly fish with folks half my age


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

67. Old enough to know better and too young to care.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

65


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

32


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

7WT said:


> Ok so at 68 I just snowblower, shoveled, empty the back of the pickup, cleaned off the other two cars from the 42" one storm drop. Took care of my neighbors drive and the nurse next door whi at 6:30 This morning had a truck drag her car out of her driveway so she could go save covid patients at the Dartmouth Hitchcock hospital. Gotta hand it to her!!! How about young'ns?


This is one of the exact explanations of why I live in FL now.

My hands will never grip another snow shovel.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

manning-up ............64 in 3mo....all gifts appreciated 

P.S.---don't hurt me to much I am sensitive


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> This is one of the exact explanations of why I live in FL now.
> 
> My hands will never grip another snow shovel.


I 2nd that!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> 39 and Holding


I remember when my mom turned 29....
then it was only a couple decades later when she turned 39.



Zika said:


> skiffs aren't cheap toys


Maybe not,
but they are essential toys. 

there's a few of you guys that are older than I am.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

56

and I do not miss shoveling snow, even with the snow blower.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

stussing said:


> and I do not miss shoveling snow, even with the snow blower.


Back in the day, my brother. sister and I lived with a couple in Oregon.
Not only can it be wet and cold, it eFing snows too.
Over the years growing up I got to live in 3 states and 6 places.
What turned out to be my dad's "main base" in the San Francisco's east Bay is where I live today.
Best weather anywhere in the world. So far this winter I've had to put on a sweatshirt...
And yes I miss fishing Florida, but one has to make accommodations for kids.

BTW, the "man" who we lived with in Orgon was named Red  and worked in the logging trade at the time.
He took me with him once where he was operating a crain loading logs onto truck flat beads.
Bet you all know zero loggers. Just about has died out in the continental USA.

EDIT, 12/23/20
actually lived in 4 states, don't always count Hawaii as we lived there less than a year.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mro said:


> Bet you all know zero loggers. Just about has died out in the continental USA.


I know commercial logger and yes it has died out. Regulations piled on US lumber operations and Canada was allowed to dump their lumber on us. Even with the 50% tariff it is cheaper to import the lumber.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

25 year old trapped in a 64 year old body......HELP!!


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> 39 and Holding


I know you have ties older than that


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

50 is the new 40...that's my story and I am sticking to it...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

When I was little, 50 year olds were OLD.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

48


----------



## in the grass (Dec 22, 2020)

39 going on 60


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

33


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

77. Feel every day of it


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

I’m old enough to not have been carded buying booze in years!😂🤣


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hogprint said:


> I’m old enough to not have been carded buying booze in years!😂🤣


Some of us are old enough to not have not been carded this century 😂🤣


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

In dog years I'm 448. Feel like it too!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

43


----------

